# Pot Licker



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Full report later but I really made this guy mad today in East Bay!


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Bahahaha you mad bro? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Good thing he did not shoot you, some people don't like their picture taken.


----------



## Psychogatortrout (Jul 22, 2014)

I refuse to fish east bay reefs because of this. What a joke.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

fishingtwo said:


> Good thing he did not shoot you, some people don't like their picture taken.


I had to for self protection.


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

Were you trying to re-bait his hook for him? Lol


----------



## Biskit_Slanger (Jan 14, 2012)

Most people were working today so what does the jack wagon have to be mad about? Freakin loser!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Dam Matt, next time I won't bail on you and you won't have to get directions.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

It probably had something to do with your cargo.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

He was just sayin "what's up" how you doing . At least that my take on sign language .


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Shoulda ask him if he wanted to tie up to your boat!


----------



## keithlake (Dec 8, 2009)

happens here as well , had 2 guys & a small kid getting closer & closer till we had to limit our casting . That stinks when people r so worried about catching fish.  & even after we moved & let them have THE SPOT , they still could not put 1 fish in the boat . I am sure they were not happy after we had 15 or so under their nose.


----------



## broncotw (Jun 28, 2015)

WOW! I am wondering if he was drifting into your area or if you ran into his? I'll be anxious to hear what happened....


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Zeitgeist said:


> Full report later but I really made this guy mad today in East Bay!


He is just telling you that 40" speck just got away.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Looks like he cut off your drift.


----------



## Johnny Awesome (Mar 29, 2015)

Last two times out (Keith lake and sabine), we've had boats blow by right in front of us...I guess they were skeert we were going to "their" spot. I think its bass fishermen turned to saltwater.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Dude was out of control! I know post like these are not allowed! Hope he was not a 2Cooler!


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

I'll make a guess, it's hard to tell which way the chop is from the wind, but it looks like you were set up on a drift from the camera angle and the position of your boat. Dude cut off your drift, is using his Ipilot to keep his bow pointed downwind since he's obviously "sight" casting(sarcasm), and you guys said "f" it.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Zettast does not get mad easy,I have fished with him more than any other 2cooler.
This has got to be epic.I know turning the other cheek is what to do but these day that's what I would do.Yea it's happened to me before but so much comes to mind.Is he armed will he kill us you can have it man.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

Fishing east bay mid bays reefs right now is a lot like fishing sea wolf during the flounder run. You just have to relax and go with the flow. We were there yesterday and for the most part everyone was very curtious. Every was catching fish. Yes we all were fishing a lot closer than normal. Close enough to have some nice conversations between boats. Actually helping each other on a couple of occasions ( showed more than one boat what we were throwing and how to retrieve). Finished at. 9.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

I read that as "Bring it in for the real thing, bruh."


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Seen it before many times...Those Haynie boys think they own the bay. hwell:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Bah ha ha! OK, this charade has gone on long enough 

So we are drifting in East Bay and like grman said things were tight. The guy in the picture was anchored on the reef. We drifted by him several times and had good conversation. He had already boxed 9 and I let him know he was doing better than us. He had mentioned that they spook easily when people make a bunch of noise etc.

So about the 3rd drift, I roll by and ask him, "Are we making to much noise?" He says we are good, asks us where we are from etc.

I said, "Are you on 2cool Fishing?"

He says "Yeah."

I ask, "What is your handle?"

He says I am "S Grem."

I say,"Sgrem as in S G R E M?"

"Is your avatar a jeep with the wheels all cock eyed?"

He said, "yeah that is me."

So I say, "Well I know you, I am Zeitgeist "

He says, "No chit?"

I said, "dude, let me get a picture of you bro :walkingsm:brew2:"

LOL, sorry for yanking ya'lls chain but thought I would share. Nice meeting you Sgrem!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=9267


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

You had me hooked.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Aaaahh man you got me good I was gonna bring you a pot of homemade chicken soup thinking it made you sick.You gettin a can of whoop arse chili now jk lol.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

If Zeitgeist would quit using his outboard as his trolling motor all would be good. Running your outboard 30 yards from a guy bowed up and asking him what he is using, will usually excite a conversation. Zeitgeist if he wanted to fish with you he would have invited you.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

LOL.. That's great


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

grman said:


> Fishing east bay mid bays reefs right now is a lot like fishing sea wolf during the flounder run. You just have to relax and go with the flow. We were there yesterday and for the most part everyone was very curtious. Every was catching fish. Yes we all were fishing a lot closer than normal. Close enough to have some nice conversations between boats. Actually helping each other on a couple of occasions ( showed more than one boat what we were throwing and how to retrieve). Finished at. 9.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nailed it! Very much like a Winter bite also. If you were not on the shell bumping along, you no catchy the fish. Hard to even tell if you had a bite or were you bumping shell. I agree 100%, nice people out yesterday. We made a couple of drifts tandem with a guy and he would let us know when the shell ended.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

cpthook said:


> If Zeitgeist would quit using his outboard as his trolling motor all would be good. Running your outboard 30 yards from a guy bowed up and asking him what he is using, will usually excite a conversation. Zeitgeist if he wanted to fish with you he would have invited you.


Truth!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Concrete ship was on fire!


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Looks like an invite to me !
I just caught one this big , just follow me !!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> Concrete ship was on fire!


 What were y'all smoking? Concrete can't burn! :rybka:


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Was great meeting you too bro! Ain't no Heep in this family. Yea I saved a lot of fuel just anchored right there. And it showed everyone where to start their drift. Limited out sitting there anchored up.

Interesting about the noise. I would be catching very steadily and a fella in a big aluminum flat bottom came thru. His hull had significant wave hull slap and was very noisy. The bite would die off noticiably every time he drifted thru. Notice I tilted my motor up just to eliminate that sloshing. I told old zeitgeist they all good cuz he is a mountain of a man and I wanted to pet their dog since he was drifting so close to me. Hahaha...just kidding pal. Naw the drifters came right by me for much of the afternoon. Plenty of room for all. But noisy hulls and guys with their trolling motor too high in the water that would chopper the water on swells would definitely kill off the bite. Something to think about that's what I noticed. 

Sitting in one spot I noticed consistent bite then a turn off on three things:
-hull slap.
-trolling motor choppers.
-roller wakes that would come through. (Be mindful of where you shutdown to reset your drift. Those big wakes coming through for sure affected the bite.)

I boated about 50 trout yesterday in that one spot so my observations hopefully help the next guy. Kept 10 between 20" and 22". I wasn't hoping my bait at all.....absolutely slow dragging rod tip down.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Yep, I was guilty of the trolling motor choppers. Boy "Old Timer" was on 'em wasn't he?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Pretty cool to meet another 2cooler on the water like that. I knew how your report would go so Im glad the posed picture hooked some big fish!! Hope to wet a line again with ya anytime....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

sgrem said:


> Pretty cool to meet another 2cooler on the water like that. I knew how your report would go so Im glad the posed picture hooked some big fish!! Hope to wet a line again with ya anytime....


Matt is pretty good people if you catch him early enough...haa
Had some great times just like with every other 2cooler I met except two.


----------



## darthwader2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Here's that potlicking mountain of a man! He just uses the big Yamaha to beat everybody back to the front of the drift line.....I think he hit three or four of the white pipes marking the reef zig zagging between boats!....he don't need no stinking trolling motor!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

^^^ LOL!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

NOCREEK said:


> Here's that potlicking mountain of a man! He just uses the big Yamaha to beat everybody back to the front of the drift line.....I think he hit three or four of the white pipes marking the reef zig zagging between boats!....he don't need no stinking trolling motor!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You need to black out the background in your pics...You're giving away Matt's spot.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Very Miami Chic, those shorts, sgrem! And brilliant, too. I never thought of sheepshead camo to fool the fish. That's so very 2Cool!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

...oh yea!!!!

Por Las mujeres....


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHAA... YA had me going also.... YA gotta love 2COOL guys !!!!


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*popping corks*



Blk Jck 224 said:


> You need to black out the background in your pics...You're giving away Matt's spot.


you need to blackout the popping corks, someone might get the wrong impression. it's a dignity and respect thing. lol


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

pretty good story line, great lunch time reading.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

sgrem said:


> ...oh yea!!!!
> 
> Por Las mujeres....


Ay dios mio...

Lmao! 

Matt, you're a mess


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

cpthook said:


> you need to blackout the popping corks, someone might get the wrong impression. it's a dignity and respect thing. lol


LOL! On that particular day we had the ladies with us.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

.....yep that's what I'd say too....

Por Las mujeres. I had the lady with my yesterday and she was throwing what I was throwing....just saying...no corks bro....she put her PB trout in the boat at 24" ..... then upped it to a fat 27".....and lost one bigger at the boat. 

But go ahead and blame it on the ladies Matt.....


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Dang...nice catch. Her and fish!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Yep....it's my shorts that she digs....


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

LOL, I have to work on my lady with the arties.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> LOL, I have to work on my lady with the arties.


Im just gonna leave that one alone Matt! hwell:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Baw ha ha!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow....well this thread has turned....

Por Las mujeres! !!


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> LOL! On that particular day we had the ladies with us.


Here's one of em! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biskit_Slanger (Jan 14, 2012)

Mucho Bueno!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------

